# "Kahawai" 12L



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great! Another 12gallon from Hawaii. There are 2 lfs that I know that I seen with this tank in stock. I was really thinking of buying another 12gal today but I didn't. I Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*"Kahawai" equipment layout*

Bits & pieces are coming together for this project. Got the lighting fixture the other day thanks to Aqua Vibrant. Picked up the seiryu stones from Coral Fish Hawaii. Waiting for ADA Aqua Soil to start the hardscape. Will be doing DSM for this project. All my previous tanks were planted submerged so, trying something new.

Equipment:
lighting: Finnex Fugeray 36"
filtration: Eheim 2213/CalAquaLabs 13mm nano glass lily pipes
CO2: 20oz paintball cylinder/Aquatek mini regulator/Atomic inline diffuser

Hardscape: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia normal & powder/seiryu stone
Flora: "HC" (DSM); Hydrocotyle sp., H. glomeratus, E. tenellus (submerged)
Fauna: pr Apistogramma trifasciata/ pr Apistogramma borelli/ 6-12 tetra sp "dither"/ 12-15 Neocardina denticulata-wild

techniques to attempt:

mist 2X daily w/ .0125% soln Flourish Excel
"HC" DSM period 8 weeks; accent plants added submerged period
DSM lighting cycle- 12 on/12 off
submerged lighting cycle- 3 on/7 off/7 on/7 off


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, did Coral Fish run out of Aqua Soil? Is that why you didn't pick it up from there? That's a pretty interesting lighting cycle. Can you explain why you use it?

Thanks!

Kai


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't forget to join the club


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Great! Another 12gallon from Hawaii. There are 2 lfs that I know that I seen with this tank in stock. I was really thinking of buying another 12gal today but I didn't. I Can't wait to see it!


BeastM is obligated to represent Hawaii right. This aquascape better be dope. Kai808 set the standard pretty high.

Just joking. Have fun with it. This is a great tank to work with and develop your aquascaping "eye." I'm still having trouble balancing my layout. Keep that in mind cause it can be tricky. Goodluck.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Trying to get it cheaper at ADG online (free shipping). Coral Fish is my back-up. Having some problems though so, waiting for clarification. The submerged light cycle is something that I've been doing for all of my indoor tanks from the start. 10.5 hrs on total with a 6.5 hr "rest period" inserted. Works well for plant requirements, minimizing algal growth and personal viewing. CO2 & a little Excel doesn't hurt either.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Hardscape 1st iteration*

Ended up getting normal Aqua Soil from Coral Fish. Word of advice to internet shoppers from Hawaii. Before you layout money to purchase goods from mainland businesses, make sure that "free shipping" applies. Had to deal with ADG who supposedly ships free. Thier prices obviously reflect shipping is included with the item cost when you compare shop with AFA. Looking throughout the ADG website, nowhere does it state that Hawaii is not eligible for the "free shippiing". I was offered by ADG to ship the AS but, all options required additional costs. So, Hawaii aquarists, BEWARE and in my opinion, DO NOT deal with ADG. 

So, laid down gravel beds in areas of elevated substrate. My reasoning is that any regions with soil depth of more than 2" may experience anerobic activity and substrate packing when the tank is submerged. When the time comes to fill the tank 8 weeks from planting/scattering the HC, plan to "inject" aerobic bacteria cultures in the buried beds. We'll see how that works for the other plants down the line. 

Next, laid down the normal Aqua Soil in the mental perspective I was trying to achieve. When I finally decide on the seiryu stone layout, will take "HC" cuttings from other tanks and scatter them over the open areas. That will be followed by a light sprinkle of leftover powder Aqua Soil. 

The seiryu stone placement is partially iwagumi (left side) and partially scenic meadow with evidence of a stream flowing thru the scape (right side). The left side and middle stone placements are set in positions that I am satisfied with but the 2 right side stones are still questionable. The substrate mounding on the left side will accommodate the lily pipes.

Any imputs or suggestions?


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*DSM start for "Kahawai"*

Satisfied my hardscape layout by tightening up stone grouping on right side. Laid down a very thin layer of AS Amazonia powder then dampened the substrate. Scattered HC cuttings on top of the substrate and covered with cellophane. Decided not to cover cuttings with powder AS and to change misting schedule to 2-3X weekly. Will also mist with a more concentrated glut soln of 0.000333% vice 0.000125% and finally adjusted the lighting schedule to 6hr on /6hr off. Here we go. Will update in about 4 wks. Welcome any comments.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Can't wait to see the pics!


GMYukonon- As any notable changes come up with this project, I'll post pics. Unfortunately they will be taken with my iPhone so quality won't be that great but just trying to document the progress. Thanks for viewing.



Kai808 said:


> Hey, did Coral Fish run out of Aqua Soil? Is that why you didn't pick it up from there? That's a pretty interesting lighting cycle. Can you explain why you use it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kai


Kai808- Eventually did buy Aqua Soil from Coral Fish. Been shopping all the lfs and CF has the cheapest priced substrate. Stones are probably cheaper at Aquascapes but selection was low at the time. The light cycle takes into account my at home sked, keeping total lighting around 10hr daily and putting a "siesta" period in the middle of the "on" time. Sounds complicated but if you lay it out for a 24hr period, it works for my other tanks. Enjoying your journal BTW. I know that most everybody favored the concave stone on the right side but my vote is for the latest version. Feel the force, haha.



sayurasem said:


> Don't forget to join the club


sayurasem- Joined the club and listed this journal. Learning alot from your 12g journal.



CryptKeeper54 said:


> BeastM is obligated to represent Hawaii right. This aquascape better be dope. Kai808 set the standard pretty high.
> 
> Just joking. Have fun with it. This is a great tank to work with and develop your aquascaping "eye." I'm still having trouble balancing my layout. Keep that in mind cause it can be tricky. Goodluck.


CryptKeeper54- Watching your 12g journal too. Wanted to ask about your jet glass pipe. Planning the same outflow for my project and was wondering how strong the water current at the opposite end of the tank is? Plan on placing the intake glass pipe on the same side as the output to "complete the circuit". Hopefully the hardscape layout helps to accommodate the flow.

Sorry it took so long to reply to your responses, still learning the ropes of forum use.
Added more HC sprigs to the hardscape the next day and misting as the substrate visually appears lighter (damp Aqua Soil looks darker). Humidity is 100% judging from the water droplets on the cellophane and am waiting impatiently for the HC to start filling in. The DSM timeframe will depend on the HC coverage. The front of the tank will have to be filled in by foreground carpet so the water flow from the jet output doesn't kick up any exposed substrate. Appreciate any comments.


----------



## Geronimoumd (Feb 25, 2013)

Great looking hardscape. Can't wait to see it start to fill in!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Geronimoumd said:


> Great looking hardscape. Can't wait to see it start to fill in!


Thanks G. Watching your journal too. Looking out your office window makes me feel cold. LOL. Noticed water pooling along the front of your tank. During my research on DSM, a number of sources mentioned plants "melting" when exposed to semi submerged conditions. Anyways, good luck with your project.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

nice start man.


----------



## Geronimoumd (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah it seems like the slope i was looking for is creating a pooling effect in the middle. im going to let the water levels recede a little bit and concentrate on misting a few times a day instead.

also curious about your use of excel in your misting. isnt the aquasoil overkill as it is? whats the reasoning behind it?


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*"Kahawai" 12 gallon long*



Geronimoumd said:


> Yeah it seems like the slope i was looking for is creating a pooling effect in the middle. im going to let the water levels recede a little bit and concentrate on misting a few times a day instead.
> 
> also curious about your use of excel in your misting. isnt the aquasoil overkill as it is? whats the reasoning behind it?


The excel solution is used for it's algacidal properties. Not sure what your referring to about overkill.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Update*

GLA finally restocked their CalAquaLabs nano lily glass pipes so, ordered, received and placed at opposite ends of the tank for ventilation. Have increased misting to 2X daily because of venting and some of the sprigs appearing dry. Have observed roots being put down by some of the earlier plantings. Did more HC trimming in another tank and sprinkled additional sprigs on to the substrate. I will be trying out a different technique with the extra HC cuttings. Placed several "clumps" of cuttings throughout the tank adjacent to stones. Interested in seeing if separating sprigs or clumping cuttings has an effect in emersed HC growth. Has anybody have any experience with this?

Canister filter, inline CO2 diffuser & paintball tank have been obtained and awaiting restock of CO2 regulator (should be available just prior to tank submersion). Moving right along!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*DSM reboot*

Realized that I've been slowly killing my cuttings with the diluted Excel solution that I've been misting with. The surviving cuttings are putting out small offshoots but the starting growth is too spaced out so, decided to sprinkle more HC cuttings over the substrate and put down a thin layer of AS powder (something I didn't do initally) over the cuttings and growth. Will be misting with straight tap water daily. The photo period for this tank will reset to 6 hrs "on", 4 hr "siesta", 6 hrs "on", 8 hrs "off".

The "clumping" technique was unsuccessful but that may have been due to the Excel misting. Did observe what appears to be oxidation on the surface of some of the seiryu stones (brownish color on some sections). Also found the start of some type of moss growth on one of the stones. We'll see what develops.

Have received the Aquatek CO2 regulator and assembled the canister intake and output lines and CO2 inline regulator/diffuser line. This is my 1st attempt at inline CO2 use. The mechanics are ready to roll but unfortunately will have to wait till the HC grows in sufficently to hold the substrate in position.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Great looking scape! I think we may be flooding within a few weeks of each other, so it will be fun to watch the kids grow up together...

Being from Houston, the tap water here is pure crap. Not sure how yours is in the islands, but I have been using store bought RODI and saving my scratch in the meanwhile for a full RODI system.

If you would be so kind as to list out the full specs on your hardware, I would appreciate it as I am looking to replace an Eheim C02 set that I have been using without issue since 1996. Insane huh?

Good luck!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

andrewjohn007 said:


> Great looking scape! I think we may be flooding within a few weeks of each other, so it will be fun to watch the kids grow up together...
> 
> Being from Houston, the tap water here is pure crap. Not sure how yours is in the islands, but I have been using store bought RODI and saving my scratch in the meanwhile for a full RODI system.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrew. I think your scape will probably flood well before mine. Want to keep the elevations created in my tank so, need to be patient and not flood till the HC has formed a strong root system and cover to hold the AS in place.

The water here on Oahu is not hard and good for plant growth. There's no need to add anything for aquatic plants except for periodic dosing with Excel to assist with algae control.

My hardware is listed at the beginning of this thread. My CO2 set-up uses a 20oz paintball canister, Aquatek mini regulator & check valve/bubble counter, a Atomic 12mm inline diffuser connected to a Cal Aqua nano lily pipe for dispersal. Of course I'll have to wait to see it in action. Any pics of your Ehiem CO2 set-up?

Your 12L looks good. Like the rockwork. Your substrate mixes are something I'm not familiar with? Are they custom made by other forum members? All I've ever used is the ADA prep stuff.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

*Old School Soil and CO2*

I totally missed the CO2 specs! Sorry about that. I just replanted 60-70% of my Glosso because I left it in small plugs of rock wool. Only two pots thankfully.

I used mineralized topsoil from a vendor in Alabama (Bamaplants) for my base layer (think Power Soil, but for $10). The organic matter from topsoil is removed through various rinse and dry cycles until just the inorganic minerals remain. I have seen tanks do very well with this in the past (in person) as well as on various forums here and elsewhere.

Then I capped it with Eco-Complete which is a pretty tried and true planted tank substrate from Carib-Sea. Many of our 12 Long friends have successfully grown lush carpets with this same substrate.

Thanks for the props! These tanks only get better with age.

So here is the 1996 Eheim regulator that I am replacing as the tank hasn't had a hydrostatic test since I've owned it and the regulator hasn't been used in about 5 years. Debating on going large on the regulator (two stage custom Victor or Smith) or rolling with an Aquatek. Thankfully I have some time to sort it out.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Tank Hardware pic


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

No new tank shots since aplril!?

Hows it growin over there


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> No new tank shots since aplril!?
> 
> Hows it growin over there


Sorry, tank scape looks pretty much the same due to the DSM restart. The bright idea of misting with diluted Excel solution was a big setback. The only change is the hardware hook-up. Hopefully the straight tap water misting will keep the HC growth on track. Flooding will have to wait till the HC is fully established to maintain the substrate elevations.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

What made you decide to not use bracing? Seems like itd save a ton of time?


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> What made you decide to not use bracing? Seems like itd save a ton of time?


Not sure what you mean by bracing? If you mean the suction cups for the tubing, check valve & inline diffuser, decided that the suction cups for the lily pipes (not visible in the hardware pic) is sufficent to hold the intake and output lines in place. If your talking about soil stablizing plastic strips, I didn't want to have exposed plastic liners & that stepped look later in the tank's evolution. Rockwork and established root network is the only soil bracing I wanted to use for this scape. May take longer but should look more natural.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Week 9 update*

Took some perspective pics of the tank now in week 9 of DSM reboot period. Progressing ever so slowly but progressing nevertheless.


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Wow, what a lesson in patience! 

Although your original intention may be to limit your groundcover (or even your tank) to one solitary species, you may want to try another one or two additional species just for insurance and experimental purposes. I found that my tank's environment doesn't lend itself to Glosso as well as HC and surprisingly seems to foster UG quite well. I may end up allowing the HC and UG battle it out after the Glosso is all but eviscerated. Darwinism at its finest... Who knows, your tank (tap water, lighting, substrate, etc.) may be a much more fertile breeding ground for a carpeting species other than HC and you wouldn't even know it...

(my apologies for the unsolicited advice)


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

andrewjohn007 said:


> Wow, what a lesson in patience!
> 
> Although your original intention may be to limit your groundcover (or even your tank) to one solitary species, you may want to try another one or two additional species just for insurance and experimental purposes. I found that my tank's environment doesn't lend itself to Glosso as well as HC and surprisingly seems to foster UG quite well. I may end up allowing the HC and UG battle it out after the Glosso is all but eviscerated. Darwinism at its finest... Who knows, your tank (tap water, lighting, substrate, etc.) may be a much more fertile breeding ground for a carpeting species other than HC and you wouldn't even know it...
> 
> (my apologies for the unsolicited advice)


Tell me about it. I'm probably having to deal with the residual Excel soln in the AS. Hopefully the misting (2-3X weekly) with tap water will further dilute what's left. There has been growth and spreading of the individual cuttings so, I'm on the right track. Using individual cuttings (altough much, much slower coverage) instead of small clumps IMO should insure good root penetration and the desired substrate holding network that will keep the original tank elevations intact and prevent soil shifting. At least that's the plan. Comments are always welcome!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*"Kahawai" 12 gallon long*

Anxiety update. 
The HC in the middle rear of the tank has taken hold and is slowly spreading out radially. Sections of HC from another project tank became available so, inserted plugs throughout the scape to speed up coverage. :bounce:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Update week 18 of DSM restart*

Plugs are adapting to emerged state with production of lighter colored leaves and previous plantings in the rear center continues to spread. Finally some forward moving progress. Hoping for possible flooding before the end of the year. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Update*

Some new pics of DSM progress. :bounce:


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice I love the open feel of your tank. Damn you guys you're making me want to start another 12g long again. :red_mouth:thumbsup: keep the pictures coming


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

defiant said:


> Very nice I love the open feel of your tank. Damn you guys you're making me want to start another 12g long again. :red_mouth:thumbsup: keep the pictures coming


Mahalo. Was considering planting other things in there after flooding but now, may just add a few patches of Monte Carlo. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Howzit bro. Tanks looking cherreh!


I'm originally from Oahu, Wahiawa, but been up here in the mainland schooling. 


Nice and simple


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Ebi said:


> Howzit bro. Tanks looking cherreh!
> 
> 
> I'm originally from Oahu, Wahiawa, but been up here in the mainland schooling.
> ...


Mahalo. Running any tanks? :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I've hit a bump in the road! My Fugeray had gone on the fritz on Thankgiving day. The fixture starts continuously blinking when the lights come on. Don't think the HC can handle flashing light sources (could be wrong but don't want to chance it with the time I've invested in this tank so far).
Went out to Lowes and picked up a pair of clamp lamps and 23w 6500k CFLs. The photo period cycle is the same (6hrs on/4hrs off/6hrs on/8hrs off). Hope the light source change doesn't effect the growth progress adversely. :bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Lighting change*

After 3 weeks of CFL lighting, returned back to my repaired Finnex Fugeray LED this week. A big mahalo to Finnex for standing by their product even after the warranty had past. Noticed newer planted plugs continuing to "plump" up and slowly expand. Also observed some "erect" shoots from some of the plugs. The previous plantings in the center displayed some die off but continues to spread outward with new growth. Hopefully the return to original LED lighting will bring the die off areas back. Not long now. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Flooded my 1st DSM tank*

Finally flooded today! With a slow fill, water was clear and substrate sloping remained intact when flooding was completed. Moved the CO2 inline atomizer/diffuser to the intake line for more efficent saturation. Reduced lighting cycle to 5hrs on/6hrs off/5hrs on/8hrs off and syncronized lighting to CO2 solenoid. A little difficulty with getting the canister filter fully primed but when the 2213 was operating normally, had to throttle the output. When the HC was submerged, observed alot of "pearling". The wait was worth it! The next update will probably be after the 1st trim. :bounce:


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

BeastMaster said:


> Mahalo. Running any tanks? :bounce:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha... He was running more than tanks at one point... He was farming plants. Haha . .


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*CO2/canister layout*

Pic of equipment layout change with inline CO2 atomizer placed between intake glass pipe and double tap connector. Theory with this CO2 injection layout is contact time is maximized and pump impeller will boost atomizing process before the CO2 enters the tank. "Burping" (build up and release of trapped CO2 bubbles) has been observed but very infrequent. This can probably be controlled by the needle valve on the CO2 regulator. With this hopefully more efficient method of CO2 saturation as opposed to glass diffusers in the tank will require a rate of CO2 >bps 1. Comments are welcome. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Tank Update*

Super Bowl Sunday update. The spaces between the plugs are quickly being filled in with HC runners shooting out in all directions. Removed some H. glomeratus sprouts that have piggybacked in w/ the HC plugs. Have been dosing with Excel every other day to keep algae growth in check. HC pearling continues even during light off periods. The CO2 inline diffuser feeding into the canister filter seems to be working with minimal CO2 micro bubble misting and burping. Plan to intro some wild Neos this week to adjust CO2 conc levels and do some trimming. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Tank Update*

The HC continues to fill in gaps on the sloped areas, and the area in the back center where there was a melt during the DSM period shows signs of recovery. Stopped Excel dosing last week and now a small algae bloom has popped up.

Tweaked the CO2 injection and now set @ 1 bubble every 7 sec or 0.15bps and the outflow double tap set @ 40% closed. The HC is pearling like crazy and any light irregular burping has been eliminated. The vigorous pearling and light presence of swirling CO2 micro bubbles is a beautiful sight in person but is not visible in pics.

Added about 15 berried wild Neos this week (caught in a local stream) after a single wild Neo from another tank was put in last week (biomonitor for CO2 levels).

Considering a school of harlequin rasboras and a small grouping of Pseudomugil sp. May add a small stand of Crypto. willisii next to the single stone in the front center. Any comments welcome. :bounce:


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great carpet Beast! Have you trimmed it yet? Every time I trim my tank, I find myself netting out the trimming for the next couple of weeks. Then it's time to trim it again. I need to find some kind of underwater lawnmower with a collection bag on it. lol. Keep up the updates!


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice BeastMaster. It's great to see a dry start actually work out and to be so lush to boot! Nicely done, and looks great.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Great carpet Beast! Have you trimmed it yet? Every time I trim my tank, I find myself netting out the trimming for the next couple of weeks. Then it's time to trim it again. I need to find some kind of underwater lawnmower with a collection bag on it. lol. Keep up the updates!


Thanks man. I know what you mean! I'm continuously netting stuff off the top in a couple of other tanks. It's not quite there yet but close to the way I envisioned. This project tank is a little different because the HC pearling is nonstop! When the lights trip on, it's bubble time!



NanoDave said:


> Very nice BeastMaster. It's great to see a dry start actually work out and to be so lush to boot! Nicely done, and looks great.


Thank you Dave. Yea, the DSM was kind of tortuous but I stuck with it. Waiting to flood and using a new method of efficiently injecting CO2, are the keys IMO to the way it's progressing. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*New Residents*

Added 15 "wild" Neos that were caught in a local stream. Caught many but only kept dark colored individuals. Of the 15, two have this bluish color. Have seen this before in my other tanks (I use "wild" Neos as clean up crews in all my tanks). :bounce:


----------



## nojke (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice!! But your front substrate line is curved!! LOL !!

You sir have alot of patience. I hope mine fills in as thick as yours did. Great looking tank.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

nojke said:


> Nice!! But your front substrate line is curved!! LOL !!
> 
> You sir have alot of patience. I hope mine fills in as thick as yours did. Great looking tank.


That's not a smile, it's a big ass LOL! Just got done picking out small sprouting clumps of H. glomeratus that snuck in. Have yet to do the 1st HC trim, but will happen soon. Thanks for the compliment. Looking forward to seeing your MC spread during DSM. :bounce:


----------



## Islandx (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice progress!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Islandx said:


> Nice progress!


Thanks, almost there. :bounce:


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking good. Kind of reminds me of my old iwagumi scape I had in my 12g Long.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

beedee said:


> Looking good. Kind of reminds me of my old iwagumi scape I had in my 12g Long.


When I 1st started looking at the 12L threads, yours was one of my inspirations so actually, Thank YOU. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Update*

1st week of March added 20 more wild female Neos, most berried. They ranged in color from dark brown to indigo. Within 3 days, all females transformed to translucent light brown. This brings the total adult population of Neos to approximately 36 (1 male/35 females). Some of the original group have hatched shrimplets and these are continuing to grow.

2nd week of March added 15 juvenile T. heteromorpha. When they were introduced, one smaller individual isolated itself in a corner, out of the main current. The next day, all Harlequin Rasboras were shoaling normally together.

CO2 injection rate was increased from 0.125bps to 0.4bps (1 bubble per 7 sec to 2.5 sec) also during the 2nd week of March. This was found to be a safe CO2 injection rate for the animals with no abnormal behavior observed. This was done to maximize the CO2 saturation level and assist with increasing the growth rate of the HC. The pearling effect is observed within 10 min of the light/CO2 being turned on. The only down side is the burping which occurs about 2 hours after lights/CO2 on and continues at 30 min intervals. No burping occurred at the lower injection rate.

Still picking out small plantlets of H. glomeratus in the HC carpet but the rough lumpy look of the HC looks natural. I think I'm going to regret doing the 1st trim which will slowly make the carpet more manicured. Oh well. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*Update Pic*

Update pic. The Harlquein Rasboras and wild Neos are doing well. The HC is getting thicker & time for trimming is fast approaching. :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Bitten by the buce bug! Planted a Bucephalandra "Kedagang" onto the single prone center stone by tucking the root(s) under the stone and allowing the current from the output pipe to push the plant into place. I'm hoping to develop a buce clump over the HC hidden stone. Looks like I'll be including buces in all my scapes and rescapes. :bounce:


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great Job! You have a very serene tank. I hope your Kedagang grows fast so you can share some. lol


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't know buce growth rates, heard it was kinda slow. I'll have to ask the person I bought it from. 
How's your 12L coming along? Good hearing from you & thanks for the compliment! You working on tank for next planted tank show? :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Talked to the seller, said that once the plant is established in new environs, Kedagang can put out a new leaf every 2 weeks. Supposedly one of the faster growing buces. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, tank looks really good! I'm hoping to revamp mine in the coming week...

Also bitten by the buce bug recently (not in my 12L though), too many generous people here offering good deals, haha. I don't have the kedagang, but some of the buce I purchased a few weeks ago are now sprouting leaves, so I could repeat your sellers info for other buce species as well. Seems they really like high-tech tanks.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

BeastMaster said:


> Don't know buce growth rates, heard it was kinda slow. I'll have to ask the person I bought it from.
> How's your 12L coming along? Good hearing from you & thanks for the compliment! You working on tank for next planted tank show? :bounce:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 12L has turned into a grow out tank and I have too many ideas for a new scape but not enough time to work on it. I'm gonna try to put something together soon.

Mahalo,

Kai


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> My 12L has turned into a grow out tank and I have too many ideas for a new scape but not enough time to work on it. I'm gonna try to put something together soon.
> 
> Mahalo,
> 
> Kai


Pretty nice grow out tank! Hey, in a few months that tank will be a jungle. A little artistic trimming and WA LAH, a dutch style scape. Be watching for those ideas! :bounce:



ChemGuyEthan said:


> Wow, tank looks really good! I'm hoping to revamp mine in the coming week...
> 
> Also bitten by the buce bug recently (not in my 12L though), too many generous people here offering good deals, haha. I don't have the kedagang, but some of the buce I purchased a few weeks ago are now sprouting leaves, so I could repeat your sellers info for other buce species as well. Seems they really like high-tech tanks.


Thanks Ethan. I'm finding the buces for the most part are all putting out new roots and or new leaves too. Once the're in their permanent location & conditions are stable, growth is quite good. The only problem so far is the "Penelope". All my buces were grown by the sellers submersed and the "Penelope" is placed at the fluctuating water line. The leaves have all dried out and fallen off. The exposed section of the rhizome appears blackened but the submerged sections are putting out new roots. Adjusting I hope! :bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Two more buces added to scape. Added a "Emerald Carpet" to the stone cluster on the left and a "Fine Edge" to the cluster on the right. The ""Kedagang" remains on the single stone in the middle. Hoping for small buce clumps in those areas. 
Update pic of the tank after about 3 trimmings of the HC. :bounce:








"Emerald Carpet"








"Kedagang"








"Fine Edge"











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Update pic. Trimmed the HC & cleaned the 2213. :bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Been working on a bonsai driftwood piece that I named "Tree of Woe". Attached about 50 plantlets of Buce micrantha to the canopy of the DW and have placed the piece in the tank's center.








The DW changes the scale of the scape & now IMO gives the tank a "3 scapes merged into a single tank" look.








Will grow out the Buce & decide later if the DW will stay. Maybe the scape will grow on me. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow, that bonsai piece is stunningly beautiful!

The buce is going to look so good too.

In my opinion, I'd move the tree a bit to the left. It separates the tank into thirds, which in my opinion looks much better than dead center :icon_smil


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Sub1117 said:


> Wow, that bonsai piece is stunningly beautiful!
> 
> The buce is going to look so good too.
> 
> In my opinion, I'd move the tree a bit to the left. It separates the tank into thirds, which in my opinion looks much better than dead center :icon_smil


I totally agree with you. Unfortunately, because of the existing slopes, the bonsai will only be totally submerged in the that location. Right now, the bonsai is in place for grow out of the Buces. The DW is supposed to be used in a scape that will be put together at the last minute for an upcoming aquascaping contest entry. :bounce:


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

BeastMaster said:


> I totally agree with you. Unfortunately, because of the existing slopes, the bonsai will only be totally submerged in the that location. Right now, the bonsai is in place for grow out of the Buces. The DW is supposed to be used in a scape that will be put together at the last minute for an upcoming aquascaping contest entry. :bounce:


Ahh I see.  Glad to see your scape coming along very nicely


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

My GF says w/bonsai tree DW, the tank looks like the LOTR "Shire". haha :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Progress pic. Added a B. "green" & B. "enae" to the right stone grouping. B. micrantha in bonsai DW is slowly forming small clusters and are sending down dangling roots. The view is reminiscent of "sausage trees" or banyans that we have here in Hawaii. The B. "emerald carpet" on the left side is holding it's own w/ the HC onslaught but "Konan" the kedagang is slowly becoming engulfed by the carpet.
:bounce:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey L, the tank is looking Great and I really like how the Bucesai tree is coming along. I have a question for you, which carpet do you think looks better the HC or Monte Carlo?


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Hey L, the tank is looking Great and I really like how the Bucesai tree is coming along. I have a question for you, which carpet do you think looks better the HC or Monte Carlo?



How's it goin. Like that, "bucesai" tree. The light fixture is too close to the DW so, my have to put it on risers. With the carpet, it depends on the scape & the scale. For natural looks though, kinda like the mixed look. Primarily Monte Carlo w/ patches of HC projects a more natural view. Straight HC or Monte Carlo carpets look like fairways to me.



CPD said:


> Beautiful tank!



Thanks for the compliment.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Coooool. Great piece!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Jessica said:


> Coooool. Great piece!


Thank you. The DW came from Bonsai Driftwood dot com. The idea to use buces instead of moss was so the knarled tips would still be visible, giving the piece an aged look to it. Moss would hide the tips. The dangling roots from the buce clusters was an added bonus. They look like aerial roots you find on banyan trees. The "Tree of Woe" is having a slight problem w/ algae growth on some of the buce clusters. Doing a treatment w/ Excel & will probably put the light fixture on risers to decrease light intensity.
:bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Did it. Placed 2" risers on the Fugeray. Will continue Excel treatments to combat algae proliferation on upper micrantha clusters in bonsai DW.
:bounce:


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Completed a HC trim last week. During the process, removed the "Tree of Woe" for a H2O2 treatment of some algae growth amongst the B micrantha plantlets. 
During the treatment, the driftwood was dropped and a "base root" and a small section of the canopy broke off! Never fear, superglue is here! Repaired the driftwood piece and all is g.
During the trim, found a section on the left side where the carpet is starting to lift. Will need to devise an anchor to prevent further separation.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Hey Larry ! It's been a while! Awesome stuff u got going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

